# Last call for carbide turning tools



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, most of you know that my machine shop is moving and i will no longer be making these, so i figured i would post this last call thread to see if there are members that would like to get some for a great price while i still have time to make them.

I can also make the 3 piece mini pen turners set, have given a great deal on these for $60 but the listing price was $90, if you buy the full 4 piece set of the large tools, ill sell you the 3 piece mini set for $50, no cutters included, inclue the cost of cutters if you want me to send them with.

If you add up my prices they are a fraction of the cost you pay at wood craft or anywere else.

And again, you make your own handle and ill pay shipping


*Mods- I know this is not a calsifieds section, but i wanted all the turners to see this before my machining ability runs out..*

$130 for the large tools
$180 for both mini and large

*DEADLINE IS FRIDAY NIGHT*

post here or PM for payment info..


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Well You know I want the 3 piece mini set to go with the detailer you sent me, however I didnt know you were doing full size detailers as well.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> Well You know I want the 3 piece mini set to go with the detailer you sent me, however I didnt know you were doing full size detailers as well.


I don't like making them, its takes a long time to set up, that's why it costs more, what do u want to do? I already have the 3 piece for u ready..


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Count me in for a full set please


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

fboyles said:


> Count me in for a full set please


Full set of just large? Or mini also


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I just sent you a PM asking a price for both with cutters?


----------



## Msupote (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry to ask this question. I have no experience with wood turning and am just planning to get into it. What carbide size will be for the big tools and what size will be for the smaller tools? Are they universal among different sources, both cutters and screws?

What are the price for the carbide inserts? Thanks.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Msupote said:


> Sorry to ask this question. I have no experience with wood turning and am just planning to get into it. What carbide size will be for the big tools and what size will be for the smaller tools? Are they universal among different sources, both cutters and screws?
> 
> What are the price for the carbide inserts? Thanks.


The carbide cutters sizes are in the pictures, all tools are made for easy wood tool cutters.
Large cutters
Ci0
Ci1-sq
Ci1-r2

Diamond detailer
Ci4

Mini cutters
Ci3
Ci2-sq
Ci2-r2

You can go to www.woodcraft.com to check for prices, but people do have souorces were to get the cutters cheaper.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> I don't like making them, its takes a long time to set up, that's why it costs more, what do u want to do? I already have the 3 piece for u ready..


Would be a shame to not have all 4 of large and mini of your tool sets, so go ahead and make a full size detailer for me to add to the 3 mini's we talked about the other day.

I am starting the process of sorting material for your grunt calls right now.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> Would be a shame to not have all 4 of large and mini of your tool sets, so go ahead and make a full size detailer for me to add to the 3 mini's we talked about the other day.
> 
> I am starting the process of sorting material for your grunt calls right now.


Ok, ill contact you later with details...


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

fboyles said:


> I just sent you a PM asking a price for both with cutters?


Pm sent


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Payment sent :thumbsup:. Can't wait till I can post a pic of my handle.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

fboyles said:


> Payment sent :thumbsup:. Can't wait till I can post a pic of my handle.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Dema, I love the large round you made that I got earlier. Could you put me down for a complete set of both minus the large round? Gene


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Catalina said:


> Dema, I love the large round you made that I got earlier. Could you put me down for a complete set of both minus the large round? Gene


Ofcourse Gene, ill send you a PM


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Are you going to be done making them for good, or just until you get set up again?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

d_slat said:


> Are you going to be done making them for good, or just until you get set up again?


For good, my machine shop is moving to a new building under new management, and I will no longer be able to make them as cheap as I did.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I can take on one more full set and that's it..


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Is it $130 for a large set with the cutters? What is the size difference between large and small? I would assume the large would be best for overall use?


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

If anyone is interested, I am planning on doing some glue ups for handle blanks, call blanks and pepper mill blanks. If you want a handle made, I use Cherry, Walnut, Maple, shoot me a PM. I am not to sure what fair market price is for a blank, but I can mortise the end for these tools to fit, you just turn.

Again, I am tooling up to do some glue ups this weekend anyway, thought I would offer up some blanks.


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

PM Sent for a mini pen turning set. 

Here is a high school kid turning his first pen with the last set of RusDemka tools. The tools are fantastic. Thanks. 









Please excuse the mess. 4 high schoolers making pens and wood rings create a lot of dust and clutter.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

time to clean out your mail box as your full.



oldmacnut said:


> If anyone is interested, I am planning on doing some glue ups for handle blanks, call blanks and pepper mill blanks. If you want a handle made, I use Cherry, Walnut, Maple, shoot me a PM. I am not to sure what fair market price is for a blank, but I can mortise the end for these tools to fit, you just turn.
> 
> Again, I am tooling up to do some glue ups this weekend anyway, thought I would offer up some blanks.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

fboyles said:


> time to clean out your mail box as your full.


Yeah, I'm bad about that, but there is room now.
50 message limit?, come on that's weak.

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ChiknNutz said:


> Is it $130 for a large set with the cutters? What is the size difference between large and small? I would assume the large would be best for overall use?


 
ChiknNutz, the $130 is for the tool shafts only, the cutters are an aditional $68, the large tools are 1/2 shaft, the small tools are 3/8 shaft and use mini cutters. You can use the large tools to turn smaller stuff, but easier with mini tools especially for pens and bottle stoppers you can realy get into the small details..


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Mose said:


> PM Sent for a mini pen turning set.
> 
> Here is a high school kid turning his first pen with the last set of RusDemka tools. The tools are fantastic. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Im glad to see they are being used for a good cause.. :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I ordered the materials for the tools and should have them made and shipped this weekend, 

I do have room for one more set, but it will be made next week if I get someone interested..

Catalina, I did order material for you, I wasn't sure if you still wanted the set, I didn't get a response from you...


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Dema, yep I'm in! Sorry I was out most of yesterday. Don't worry about the cutters unless you already ordered them. If ya did no problem just let me know and I'll get ya taken care of today. Thanks a bunch. Gene


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Catalina said:


> Dema, yep I'm in! Sorry I was out most of yesterday. Don't worry about the cutters unless you already ordered them. If ya did no problem just let me know and I'll get ya taken care of today. Thanks a bunch. Gene


Didn't get the cutters for u, I cleaned out my woodcraft of cutters yesterday LOL


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, I have decided that I have enough tool orders for the last tool sets that I will make.

Msupote- 4pc Full size set + 3pc mini set - all cutters
Fboyles- 4pc Full size set + 3pc mini set + mini cutters only
Catalina – 3pc Full size set + mini set – NO CUTTERS
Mose- 3pc mini set- NO CUTTERS

Thanks everyone for your interest, Im happy to make these last set of tools and I hope you enjoy using them. Im going to try and get majority of the tools out by Monday, my supplier shorted me some 3/8 stock for one for one of the mini set but will be here Monday morning. For those of you that havn’t done so, please send payment to the provided paypal address in the PM sent.


----------



## bailey h (Nov 2, 2012)

If by chance someone changes their mind or something happened and funds cant be raised. I would like to buy them. I missed the last chance this morning with work always getting in the way.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

bailey h said:


> If by chance someone changes their mind or something happened and funds cant be raised. I would like to buy them. I missed the last chance this morning with work always getting in the way.


I can do a set for you if your willing to wait till next week...
U can't pm yet, so shoot me an email [email protected] gmail.com


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Dema, payment has been sent. Thanks for the oppurtunity! Gene


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Got all the tools machined just now, all I need to do is grind the bevels and send them off to their owners.

Mose, ill make yours on Monday

Bailey, not sure if you were still interested, my machine time has run out, so contact me through email, I may be able to get the machinist to make them for you.. I was hoping you would respond so I could have made a deal with him today.. oh well...


----------



## bailey h (Nov 2, 2012)

russ I actually just sent an email i hope it got to you.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

bailey h said:


> russ I actually just sent an email i hope it got to you.


I responded to your email...


----------



## bailey h (Nov 2, 2012)

My wife sent pay pal around 5:30 I also emailed hope all is fine.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

bailey h said:


> My wife sent pay pal around 5:30 I also emailed hope all is fine.


I got it, ill be able to have your set made sometime next week, probably Saturday... I'll keep u posted


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys, those of you that are getting a set, i got them all done accept i still need to grind them all. Got a new lathe and its been taking up most of my time, Im going ot try and get them all done quickly and get them sent out, i wont take too long, i promise, i know you guys want your tools so you can flood this forum with awesome work :yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, i got all the tools packaged up and ready to ship, ill be PM your tracking number in a couple minutes. Sorry i tok longer than i thought i would, but the wait is worth it.. here is a picture of all the tools.

Jeremy, yours will be made saturday and i will try to ship them the same day..


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Dema, that is awesome! Thanks a bunch. Gene


----------



## bailey h (Nov 2, 2012)

No problem Dema. Thanks again


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

For those of you who want the detailer for the mini set instead of the full size, just cut the full size to 6" length and treat it like a mini, the cutter is the same for both full size and mini. the only difference is the shaft will be 1/2 instead of 3/8, gives you more leverage and less vibration.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I was going through some calculations today and I found something that you all would find very pleasing to hear.

I sold this 7 piece set to you guys for
4 piece full size $130 
3 piece mini size $50
That’s $180 for the tools plus about $110 that you spend on all the cutters, the *total you spend on the whole set is about $290*

Here is the break down if you get these at woodcraft
4 piece full size set $533 - includes cutters
3 piece mini set $276 includes cutters
*The total you spent here is $809*

So if you take my tools with the cutters minus the woodcraft tools with the cutters, you saved $600, that’s $600 closer to a Delta 46-460 for you if you got these tools from me, I don’t know about you guys, but that savings make me feel great. :yes:


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm sure my Wife would share the same logic.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

make some of these


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> make some of these


 
im working on it, im designing one in Solidworks to make a machine print for the machine shop to get me a quote, im assuming the price will not be $140 each, you will know as soon as i know..:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> im working on it, im designing one in Solidworks to make a machine print for the machine shop to get me a quote, im assuming the price will not be $140 each, you will know as soon as i know..:thumbsup::yes:



You can just go ahead and count me in for that right now.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> make some of these


this one died quicker than it started, my guys said they cant make them for me, :thumbdown:

plus they have a patent on the curved design, i dont want to mess with that:no::no::no::no:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks for trying :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> thanks for trying :yes::yes::yes:


 i think its still fair game to do round stock curved for hollowing though :yes:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

there ya go:thumbsup:


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Without looking up the patent, it's hard to say what all is really patented. I doubt the patent is just on a hunk of curved metal with a carbide cutter on it, since there are others out there that accomplish this. You just can't copy that design and re-sell it. You need to come up with a new design that accomplishes the same thing. Besides, their site says "Patents Pending"


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> there ya go:thumbsup:


You know i will let you know...
:yes:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The Robert Sorby Hollow Master was out before EWT's crank necked tool.

A round bar bent to assist in hollowing. Sorby flatten the bottom, likely claiming it will reduce chatter.

Surprise that the Sorby tool is so much less than EWT. A replaceable cutter, but not the circular carbide.

I have the straight version and it works OK.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...e=packard&Category_Code=tools-srby-hmt-holmas


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> I was going through some calculations today and I found something that you all would find very pleasing to hear.
> 
> I sold this 7 piece set to you guys for
> 4 piece full size $130
> ...


Uh...yeah I was showing my carbide to my brother in law last weekend, he asked me why I didn't just go to the store and buy one vs having to make handles/etc. I showed him just 1 ewt on woodcraft, pro size, and he understood. Besides, my handle is more personal to me. That and buying from you supports you, and future tools you might maybe make *cough custom aluminum segmented and open segmented assembly jig cough*


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> Uh...yeah I was showing my carbide to my brother in law last weekend, he asked me why I didn't just go to the store and buy one vs having to make handles/etc. I showed him just 1 ewt on woodcraft, pro size, and he understood. Besides, my handle is more personal to me. That and buying from you supports you, and future tools you might maybe make *cough custom aluminum segmented and open segmented assembly jig cough*


Haha


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

here is the installation instruction for the full size and mini tools, its a guide and you dont have to follow it, your tools, use your creativity:yes:


----------



## Msupote (Dec 12, 2010)

Trying out new carbide cutting tools that I just received from Rus yesterday on Delta 46-460 using soft maple that I have around. Thanks Rus for the tools and handle making direction. Because I don't have any turning tool before, I decided to try putting the tools on 3/4 conduit using 2 set screws to fix the tool in place. It worked out fairly well.

This is my first turn experience whatsoever. Very fun with a little nervous on the first try. Any comment and suggestion will be highly appreciated.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Msupote said:


> Trying out new carbide cutting tools that I just received from Rus yesterday on Delta 46-460 using soft maple that I have around. Thanks Rus for the tools and handle making direction. Because I don't have any turning tool before, I decided to try putting the tools on 3/4 conduit using 2 set screws to fix the tool in place. It worked out fairly well.
> 
> This is my first turn experience whatsoever. Very fun with a little nervous on the first try. Any comment and suggestion will be highly appreciated.


That looks pretty good for a first turning, awesome, that's for sharing


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys, I sold my harbir freight lathe because I don't have room for it, guy showed up we got talking and it turns out he works in a machine shop, I told him about the curved hollowing tool and he wants to make some. I told him to sign up to wwt so hopefully we will see something soon, not sure what he will use as screen name but his name is Dave.


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

*Thanks Dema!*

Im currently reconstructing the garage trying to get my new lathe set up that i bought from dema! he has showed me so many things already im trying to soak it all in. i was really surprised when he said he makes insert tools and started thinking about how easy it would be for me since i am a machinist and have access to manual mills, lathes, and cnc mills. im hoping to get the drawing from Dema on the hollowing tool to start setting up for machining. I also ordered zinc coated steel for the regular tools. one nice thing is i will be able to turn the ends round for easier fit into the handles. i will post pics when i finish my first set! wish me luck and message me if you are interested in the hollowing tool


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

LatheManDave said:


> Im currently reconstructing the garage trying to get my new lathe set up that i bought from dema! he has showed me so many things already im trying to soak it all in. i was really surprised when he said he makes insert tools and started thinking about how easy it would be for me since i am a machinist and have access to manual mills, lathes, and cnc mills. im hoping to get the drawing from Dema on the hollowing tool to start setting up for machining. I also ordered zinc coated steel for the regular tools. one nice thing is i will be able to turn the ends round for easier fit into the handles. i will post pics when i finish my first set! wish me luck and message me if you are interested in the hollowing tool


:thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

LatheManDave said:


> Im currently reconstructing the garage trying to get my new lathe set up that i bought from dema! he has showed me so many things already im trying to soak it all in. i was really surprised when he said he makes insert tools and started thinking about how easy it would be for me since i am a machinist and have access to manual mills, lathes, and cnc mills. im hoping to get the drawing from Dema on the hollowing tool to start setting up for machining. I also ordered zinc coated steel for the regular tools. one nice thing is i will be able to turn the ends round for easier fit into the handles. i will post pics when i finish my first set! wish me luck and message me if you are interested in the hollowing tool


welcome to the forum
sounds interesting to me:yes::yes:
but we wont be able to message you untill you have 25 posts :no:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

So Rus is getting out of the tool making business but brings us a member that will keep it alive!!!! Gotta love this guy.:yes::thumbsup:

LatheMan, I'll be one of those interested in the hollowing tool when they are ready to go!!


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

LatheMan said:


> Count me in for one too


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Dave :thumbsup:

You can add me to the list of interested parties ... :laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Lol, glad to keep people happy through someone else..


----------



## hass86 (Dec 9, 2012)

Late to the party as always. Wish I would have caught this deal before you quit making these.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

hass86 said:


> Late to the party as always. Wish I would have caught this deal before you quit making these.


Welcome hass. From the sounds of things, your not to late.:thumbsup:

LatheMan, welcome to you as well.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Welcome hass. From the sounds of things, your not to late.:thumbsup:
> 
> LatheMan, welcome to you as well.


Hass, I can still make you a full set as I will have a set made this Saturday for someone else its actualy cheaper for me to make multiples at a time. but LatheManDave will be taking over in the near future, so you can email me [email protected] and we can make a deal,


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

*Thanks everyone for the welcome*

I will post pics of my progress on the tools hopefully by the end of the week. Keep in touch everyone and thank you for your interest...it's gives me a lot of motivation!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Loving the tools development. Clearly there is a need and it's great to see the enthusiasm. I may be interested in new tools as well.


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Loving the tools development. Clearly there is a need and it's great to see the enthusiasm. I may be interested in new tools as well.


keep in touch and i can get you taken care of!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

LatheManDave said:


> I will post pics of my progress on the tools hopefully by the end of the week. Keep in touch everyone and thank you for your interest...it's gives me a lot of motivation!


Definitely want to see what other tools you come up with. I would love to see a barrel trimmer with a 2MT and carbide cutter tips with removable shaft to suit different size pens.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Definitely want to see what other tools you come up with. I would love to see a barrel trimmer with a 2MT and carbide cutter tips with removable shaft to suit different size pens.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Me too


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Definitely want to see what other tools you come up with. I would love to see a barrel trimmer with a 2MT and carbide cutter tips with removable shaft to suit different size pens.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Well I am an artist and a machinist so if you just let me know what your design is I can definitely fabricate it!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

LatheManDave said:


> Well I am an artist and a machinist so if you just let me know what your design is I can definitely fabricate it!


I'll take some pics and do a sketch. If you can come up with something I'm sure you have a real market amongst pen turners. I have a design just not the tools to make it

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> I'll take some pics and do a sketch. If you can come up with something I'm sure you have a real market amongst pen turners. I have a design just not the tools to make it
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


sounds good! i havnt done any pen turning so i dont even know what kind of tools are needed for it...but a good explanation will tell me everything i need to know!


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hass86 (Dec 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Welcome hass. From the sounds of things, your not to late.:thumbsup:
> 
> LatheMan, welcome to you as well.


Thanks, I've been lurking for a while now. Glad to finally join on.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Dema and Dave:
Dema, made it to the post office and picked up the tools!!! They look great. I think I got someones large round instead of the large detailer but I am still very pleased. The mini detailer will serve the purpose. Pulled out the rest of the root wood chestnut I had been saving in the shop. When all done I'll post a pick of the handles. Thanks again, great workmanship.

Dave, you can count me in on hollowing tools too. Gene


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Catalina said:


> Dema and Dave:
> Dema, made it to the post office and picked up the tools!!! They look great. I think I got someones large round instead of the large detailer but I am still very pleased. The mini detailer will serve the purpose. Pulled out the rest of the root wood chestnut I had been saving in the shop. When all done I'll post a pick of the handles. Thanks again, great workmanship.
> 
> Dave, you can count me in on hollowing tools too. Gene


Oh oh.... Can u post a picture of what you got? I was sure to package them correctly...


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Dema, will do, seriously though no big deal. Gene


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Catalina said:


> Dema, will do, seriously though no big deal. Gene


Gene, that means someone else didnt get the tools they were supposed to , i am going to cover all shipping if i need people to send stuff to each other.. that sux

you should have received the what is pictured below, 
1 full size detailer
1 full size square
1 full size square radius

1 mini round
1 mini square
1 mini square radius


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Dema, I'll check this evening when I get home on what all mini's I got but on the fulls just sent I got a round, a square and a square radius. On the mini's I know there is a detailer, and I think a round and square. Poop happens, we will get it sorted out.:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Catalina said:


> Dema, I'll check this evening when I get home on what all mini's I got but on the fulls just sent I got a round, a square and a square radius. On the mini's I know there is a detailer, and I think a round and square. Poop happens, we will get it sorted out.:thumbsup:


Gene, i didnt make the mini detailer for any of these sets and didnt have any to send, i think you are refferering to the full size detailer, it uses the same cutter as the mini.. :smile:
lets just wait till tonight, hopefully the others will get their packages and we can get it straightened out. I will make things right for everybody,,


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Catalina said:


> Dema and Dave:
> Dema, made it to the post office and picked up the tools!!! They look great. I think I got someones large round instead of the large detailer but I am still very pleased. The mini detailer will serve the purpose. Pulled out the rest of the root wood chestnut I had been saving in the shop. When all done I'll post a pick of the handles. Thanks again, great workmanship.
> 
> Dave, you can count me in on hollowing tools too. Gene


Great! I will keep you in mind once the product is finished!


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Just received my set. Going to try them out tonight:smile:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

fboyles said:


> Just received my set. Going to try them out tonight:smile:


If your set is fine, then what did Catalina get??? lol no im curious what masteriously made it in his package :laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Gene, that means someone else didnt get the tools they were supposed to , i am going to cover all shipping if i need people to send stuff to each other.. that sux
> 
> you should have received the what is pictured below,
> 1 full size detailer
> ...


Hey there Rus. What do you charge for that set above. I have the full size round as I won it, just thinking of completing the set. This is the first I've seen a complete set this morning.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Hey there Rus. What do you charge for that set above. I have the full size round as I won it, just thinking of completing the set. This is the first I've seen a complete set this morning.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Dave, i sent you a PM, its harder for you since your in Australia..


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Dave, i sent you a PM, its harder for you since your in Australia..


Thx Rus

Just replied to your pm with another question too

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Dema, I don't smoke but I think I musta been smoking something? I got home opened the package completely and it was exactly what I ordered and what you said you shipped. This morning I swore and would have bet a large sum of money that there was a large round and no large detailer but a mini detailer when I looked in it at the post office. This getting old stuff is playing bad tricks on me. Maybe finish fumes are getting too me! SOOOO sorry, I'm an idiot! Gene


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Catalina said:


> Dema, I don't smoke but I think I musta been smoking something? I got home opened the package completely and it was exactly what I ordered and what you said you shipped. This morning I swore and would have bet a large sum of money that there was a large round and no large detailer but a mini detailer when I looked in it at the post office. This getting old stuff is playing bad tricks on me. Maybe finish fumes are getting too me! SOOOO sorry, I'm an idiot! Gene


Gene no problem, glad everything is what its supposed to be...


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

LatheManDave said:


> sounds good! i havnt done any pen turning so i dont even know what kind of tools are needed for it...but a good explanation will tell me everything i need to know!


Emailed some stuff to you, did not have time for a real good drawing I can talk you through it if you like

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Emailed some stuff to you, did not have time for a real good drawing I can talk you through it if you like
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I see your drawing but not sure what you want made.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

LatheManDave said:


> I see your drawing but not sure what you want made.


The photo of a barrel trimmer ...... Would like it on a morse tapper so it can be used in the lathe without using a Jacobs chuck. 

The centre spindle has a flute in it with a sharp leading edge to assist in removal of glue from the brass insert. Different pen kits have different size tube diameters. 1/4 inch I think is the smallest. Stepped shafts could be interchanged to suit the different sizes if held in by a grub screw. 

There are 4 cutting edges on the barrel trimmer. If they were replaces with small carbide cutters they could be spun around and eventually replaced as the edge dulls

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> The photo of a barrel trimmer ...... Would like it on a morse tapper so it can be used in the lathe without using a Jacobs chuck.
> 
> The centre spindle has a flute in it with a sharp leading edge to assist in removal of glue from the brass insert. Different pen kits have different size tube diameters. 1/4 inch I think is the smallest. Stepped shafts could be interchanged to suit the different sizes if held in by a grub screw.
> 
> ...


the fisrt part about the morse taper would be possible...i just made a number 2 morse taper today on the lathe. the stepped shaft wouldnt be hard but i dont think i would be able to make the barrel trimmer with inserts. they do make one with carbide for 20$ on woodcraft


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

LatheManDave said:


> the fisrt part about the morse taper would be possible...i just made a number 2 morse taper today on the lathe. the stepped shaft wouldnt be hard but i dont think i would be able to make the barrel trimmer with inserts. they do make one with carbide for 20$ on woodcraft


If you for the link to that I'd like to check it out. Then the next thing is to combine it all into one tool.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> If you for the link to that I'd like to check it out. Then the next thing is to combine it all into one tool.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Dave, i know exactly what you are looking for, ill try to model it up in 3D and post it here. 
probably should start a new thread though


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Dave, i know exactly what you are looking for, ill try to model it up in 3D and post it here.
> probably should start a new thread though


Sounds good, maybe we should start a thread 'custom tools'.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> If you for the link to that I'd like to check it out. Then the next thing is to combine it all into one tool.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Here is the link for the barrel trimmer 

http://m.woodcraft.com/aHR0cDovL3d3...jYXJiaWRlLWJhcnJlbC10cmltbWVyLWhlYWQuYXNweA==


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## Lanny0134 (Apr 21, 2012)

Are these tools still being made? I'd like a couple if they are.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Lanny0134 said:


> Are these tools still being made? I'd like a couple if they are.


They sure are, I have passed the tool making on to "lathemandave" I'm sure he will chime in soon.
I do make a couple here and there, but will only be for trade and not for sale and will take a few days, I don't have them laying around


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> They sure are, I have passed the tool making on to "lathemandave" I'm sure he will chime in soon.
> I do make a couple here and there, but will only be for trade and not for sale and will take a few days, I don't have them laying around


Did you end up selling your chisel handles. 

I was thinking of making some sets from Australian species and seeing if there is any interest out there.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Did you end up selling your chisel handles.
> 
> I was thinking of making some sets from Australian species and seeing if there is any interest out there.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I traded them for a wood stash, ill making new tools shortly, I picked up your last cutter, will be mailing the them soon


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> I traded them for a wood stash, ill making new tools shortly, I picked up your last cutter, will be mailing the them soon


Cool. Looking forward to it.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Lanny0134 said:


> Are these tools still being made? I'd like a couple if they are.


Lanny I am working on a full set right now for someone. I just used my own for the first time and it worked wonderfully! I am very proud of how they turned out. I spend a lot of time on everything I make to make sure it is good quality to ensure a happy customer. Let me know what tools you are interested in. 

Here's the prices:

Large tools including square, square radius and round are 45$ each
Detail is 50$

Large set price is 150 for all.

Mini pen turner tools are 35 for each and 40 for detail 

Mini set is 105$

Large and mini set package price is 250$

Cutters not included unless specified...you pay for cutters. 

I will have pics up soon...

LatheManDave


----------



## sweston (Dec 30, 2012)

I would definately be interested in a combo set large&mini.


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

sweston said:


> I would definately be interested in a combo set large&mini.


Sweston I am currenntly making a full large set. I can start on a set for you. Just need payment first. Looks like you need to make some more posts before you can send personal messages. You can email me if you like at [email protected] or if you would like to order the package send Paypal payment to [email protected] and leave a description of what it's for. 

Thanks for your interest 


Here's also my updated version of the round tool!!


----------



## sweston (Dec 30, 2012)

That is very nice! Job well done.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

LatheManDave said:


> Looks like you need to make some more posts before you can send personal messages. !


So that explains why I can't send PMs. Any idea what the magic number is?

Mark


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Burb said:


> So that explains why I can't send PMs. Any idea what the magic number is?
> 
> Mark


25.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

LatheManDave said:


> Here's also my updated version of the round tool!!


 Very nice work. I notice the cutter is set significantly lower with less support. I'm wondering if that is a concern.


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Very nice work. I notice the clutter is set significantly lower with less support. I'm wondering if that is a concern.


The cutter is fully supported. Plenty of metal that its not going to bend or anything like that


----------



## Tnm9304 (Jan 8, 2012)

Those look very nice. Just one question how many pieces make up the set?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Shop Dad said:


> Very nice work. I notice the clutter is set significantly lower with less support. I'm wondering if that is a concern.


i was concerned about that too


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Tnm9304 said:


> Those look very nice. Just one question how many pieces make up the set?


Take a look at post # 109. 4 toolbars.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Any thought of milling the square tool bar so that the cutter can be rotated to 45 degrees or 90 degrees?


----------



## Tnm9304 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Take a look at post # 109. 4 toolbars.


I was thinking it was 4 but I have seen other versions where the square and square radius cutters share the same tool.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

fboyles said:


> Any thought of milling the square tool bar so that the cutter can be rotated to 45 degrees or 90 degrees?


If you mean rotating the tool so that the cutter is in a shear cut mode, you can do this with the square shank tool.

I have a Hunter Hercules tool which uses a 5/8in shank. It is designed to be used with the shank flat on the tool rest, but it is easy to rotate to use in shear cut mode. I just have less area in contact with the tool rest. So far I have not had problems in using the tool in this way.

http://www.hunterwoodturningtool.com/products/herc3/


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> If you mean rotating the tool so that the cutter is in a shear cut mode, you can do this with the square shank tool.
> 
> I have a Hunter Hercules tool which uses a 5/8in shank. It is designed to be used with the shank flat on the tool rest, but it is easy to rotate to use in shear cut mode. I just have less area in contact with the tool rest. So far I have not had problems in using the tool in this way.
> 
> http://www.hunterwoodturningtool.com/products/herc3/


Thx for that, you have resolved an issue I was pondering also.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

fboyles said:


> Any thought of milling the square tool bar so that the cutter can be rotated to 45 degrees or 90 degrees?


Not sure if you would be able to line up the hole location easily to fit both ways


----------



## MBS600 (Sep 28, 2012)

LatheManDave - I'm fairly new to turning and would like to try one of the large tools. They accept the EWT Ci1 cutters, correct?

Mike


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

MBS600 said:


> LatheManDave - I'm fairly new to turning and would like to try one of the large tools. They accept the EWT Ci1 cutters, correct?
> 
> Mike


The square and square radius cutters are...


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

fboyles said:


> Any thought of milling the square tool bar so that the cutter can be rotated to 45 degrees or 90 degrees?


My take on this was to round the bar, even 1/2 round the bottom so the tool can easily be rotated on the tool rest. It seems latheman took it to mean 2 holes so the cutter can be located in either one of 2 positions.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> My take on this was to round the bar, even 1/2 round the bottom so the tool can easily be rotated on the tool rest. It seems latheman took it to mean 2 holes so the cutter can be located in either one of 2 positions.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I was also interpreting the post to mean the tool could be rotated.

If the desire is to be able to rotate the tool, why not just use round bar?

So my question is, what is the cost difference between square bar vs round bar for a tool?

Using round bar would be easier to install in the handle without more operations to turn the square bar to be round.


----------



## dado (Jan 4, 2013)

I would like to get a Diamond and the Round finisher tools.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I was also interpreting the post to mean the tool could be rotated.
> 
> If the desire is to be able to rotate the tool, why not just use round bar?
> 
> ...


The cost should be the same


----------



## dado (Jan 4, 2013)

I wrote you a PM about buying your tools, haven't heard back. I would like to get a diamond and finishing tools What would be the total and how do I get payment to you? 
Thanks!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

dado said:


> I wrote you a PM about buying your tools, haven't heard back. I would like to get a diamond and finishing tools What would be the total and how do I get payment to you?
> Thanks!


I sent yiu an email


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

MBS600 said:


> LatheManDave - I'm fairly new to turning and would like to try one of the large tools. They accept the EWT Ci1 cutters, correct?
> 
> Mike


Yes they use the same cutters as easy wood tools. 
Looks like you can't pm yet so you can email me at [email protected] if you would like to place an order for tools


----------



## MBS600 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sounds good, just sent you an email. Thanks


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

dado said:


> I wrote you a PM about buying your tools, haven't heard back. I would like to get a diamond and finishing tools What would be the total and how do I get payment to you?
> Thanks!


Dado are you still interested in carbide tools? Send me an email. [email protected]


----------



## OscarPhilips (Jan 8, 2013)

What is the material of the tool bar? I love top turn green wood, I hate rust!


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

OscarPhilips said:


> What is the material of the tool bar? I love top turn green wood, I hate rust!


Zinc coated steel


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

If anyone is looking for a full size round and square set, i have a set available with handles installed..

Ill take $20 off if i sell these this week
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f23/2-piece-set-full-size-carbide-cutter-tool-48272/


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Man, I wish I had the funds. I'd snatch em up in a sec!!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> Man, I wish I had the funds. I'd snatch em up in a sec!!


You know were to find me


----------



## solidfab (Feb 5, 2013)

I might be interested. I cant do messages yet, can i email you and talk?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

GMan2431 said:


> I might be interested. I cant do messages yet, can i email you and talk?


You can leave Dema a Visitor message just right click on his name.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

GMan2431 said:


> I might be interested. I cant do messages yet, can i email you and talk?


Yeah u can email me, [email protected]


----------



## hass86 (Dec 9, 2012)

I've been using the tools RusDemka made for me all all week. Totally worth it and a joy to use.


----------



## hass86 (Dec 9, 2012)

Here it is in use.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

hass86 said:


> Here it is in use.


Hass, those are some nice shavings, I don't think I've ever gotten shavings as nice as those, great job


----------



## gthimgan (Jan 29, 2013)

Rus, I might be in the market for the diamond detailer to go with my other new carbide tools I just turned handles for. what would be the price with the cutter. and is there any way to turn the last three inches round, if so what would be the diameter. 1/2 inch is best for me. or I might be able to convince my machine shop at work to turn it round for me but i would need to know what the largest diameter would be or if it would make the 1/2". let me know. if you want you can email me at [email protected].

Thanks
Greg
Lincoln, Ne


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

gthimgan said:


> Rus, I might be in the market for the diamond detailer to go with my other new carbide tools I just turned handles for. what would be the price with the cutter. and is there any way to turn the last three inches round, if so what would be the diameter. 1/2 inch is best for me. or I might be able to convince my machine shop at work to turn it round for me but i would need to know what the largest diameter would be or if it would make the 1/2". let me know. if you want you can email me at [email protected].
> 
> Thanks
> Greg
> Lincoln, Ne


Sent u an email


----------



## gthimgan (Jan 29, 2013)

*sent you an email rusdemka*

Send you an email. thanks


----------



## gthimgan (Jan 29, 2013)

*Lets talk shipping*

let me know how you want to do the transaction?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

gthimgan said:


> let me know how you want to do the transaction?


Sent u an email with paypal address


----------

